# Shop Manual Question



## Gotime (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi all,
I own an HS828 and just bought a HS928. I own the shop manual for the HS828 that was published prior to the shop manual that covers all the modern models. Do I need to get the new shop manual or does my manual cover my HS928 accuratly?

TIA


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

This book (links below) covers both the HS828 and HS928. Double-check the frame serial number.

HS828 frame serial number range: SZAK-1000001 through 9999999 
HS928 frame serial number range: SZAS-1000001 through 9999999











Amazon.com: Honda HS624 HS724 HS828 HS928 HS1132 Snow blower Service Repair Shop Manual: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## Gotime (Jan 16, 2014)

I'll check that when I get home, but I don't think it matters for my question as don't have the manual you referenced. The shop manual I have is like this one 



 and is dated 1991. Are the repair, tune up and adjustment specs the same on the 828 as the 928?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Gotime said:


> I'll check that when I get home, but I don't think it matters for my question as don't have the manual you referenced. The shop manual I have is like this one Honda HS828 Snow Blower Shop Service Manual SEALED | eBay and is dated 1991. Are the repair, tune up and adjustment specs the same on the 828 as the 928?


That manual is just for the HS828; the HS928 replaced the HS828, and is similar, but not identical. For example, the HS828 has the GX240 engine, while the HS928 uses the larger GX270 engine, so many specs are different. Depending on the level of the repairs or service you might be doing on the HS928, I'd probably opt to get the correct manual if possible. It'd be really frustrating to tear deep into the machine to change belts or such, and realize a lot of the drawings and parts in the manual don't match the pieces on the garage floor.


----------



## Gotime (Jan 16, 2014)

Shoot, thats what I was afraid of. Thanks!


----------

